# Say goodbye to New York



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

First the Rock took ownership of Texas and now it's time for The Rock to own New York. This is what happens to a bunch of jabronis that haven't learned their roles and shut their mouths-you end up on the wrong end of The People's Elbow and a Rock Bottom. 

Who will be next? Florida? California? Illinois? Time will tell.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like big damage is coming there way. Way to go, let them worry as it comes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Careful Duane, You already know what happens to those who mess with NY. 

The Warriors come out to play!!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Does this mean we need to take Duane out again?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

My God Duane...yo have anything left? sheesh. this sould be fun to watch


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Go Indy!!! Get 'em good Duane!!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Please let it be Pips... 
Please let it be Pips... 
Please let it be Pips...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

aracos said:


> Please let it be Pips...
> Please let it be Pips...
> Please let it be Pips...


I already own his candy ass and he knows it...:biggrin:

He tried to take over in my latest trade, but I still hold the lead.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:huh_oh: those are some big boxes


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit them hard. Them New Yorkers need to feet the pain and it seams like your doing the right thing.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

yikes!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Big A$$ smackdown coming to a few People.... Be afraid Be very afraid


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I already own his candy ass and he knows it...:biggrin:
> 
> He tried to take over in my latest trade, but I still hold the lead.


Yeah why dont you tell the boys what PiPs...the LEGEND KILLER did your CANDY ASS last week....please share....before you run your mouth...and that was only a taste brother....an appetizer!  NY rocks and no rookie is gonna put a dent in our crew!


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

aracos said:


> Please let it be Pips...
> Please let it be Pips...
> Please let it be Pips...


PiP's is Toast


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Hit them hard. Them New Yorkers need to feet the pain and it seams like your doing the right thing.


we don't start it , but we can finish the job.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Devil Dog Inc. said:


> PiP's is Toast


Listen Doggy....the CL World knows what the LK is capable of....shouldn't wake up the beast....


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Somebody is gonna get hurt!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Yeah why dont you tell the boys what PiPs...the LEGEND KILLER did your CANDY ASS last week....please share....before you run your mouth...and that was only a taste brother....an appetizer!  NY rocks and no rookie is gonna put a dent in our crew!


I may have been temporarily dazed and you may have won the latest battle, but The Rock is still winning the war on your candy ass. :lol:

You best go run back to your backups for all the help you can get now before you start to put The People's Champ in a bad mood. :errrr:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> we don't start it , but we can finish the job.


We'll see who winds up at the top of this one. :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Devil Dog Inc. said:


> PiP's is Toast


you know what never would I say the LK would go down till this I know we may have a new legend after the dog gets you


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> you know what never would I say the LK would go down till this I know we may have a new legend after the dog gets you


HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!! The LK record speaks for itself....I just sit back and watch now.....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Vacuous and empty words from the enemies (  ) of NY-

Those boxes are probably full of Ladies Lingerie (or worse!!!!)


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Even the Devil Dogs want some of the action--Sheeesh


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Vacuous and empty words from the enemies (  ) of NY-
> 
> Those boxes are probably full of Ladies Lingerie (or worse!!!!)


:arghhhh::roflmao:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice...some won gonna get hurt


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Careful Duane, You already know what happens to those who mess with NY.
> 
> The Warriors come out to play!!!!!!


Let the "family" know if it means goin to the mattresses!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Even the Devil Dogs want some of the action--Sheeesh


So you gonna bark all day little doggie or are you gonna bite?......Resevoir Dogs...LOL


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Vacuous and empty words from the enemies (  ) of NY-
> 
> Those boxes are probably full of Ladies Lingerie (or worse!!!!)


He is from Indy. Aside from SF I think they have the largest population of those living "alternative lifestyles".


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont you learn You mess with NY You will get a smack down again it makes no difference to us


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHa,

shwing shcwang walla wall bing bang, NY - hmmm. Make a nice parking lot for Jersey Ct adn RI.:huh_oh:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Somebody, start swetting!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

First I must say Duane is tearing up some ashes and hope the people he's got in mind have their insurance policy up to date--also Mad Respect to Mario----BuTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Not sure if you guy's are thinking clearly--much respect to the both of you "BUT" in my eyes the Brother that's been totally taken people "OUT" is The Legend Himself ! "BIGFOOT"---

For the record, I was neither paid or put up to this but just voicing my opinion.
HaH!

get em Brian!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn alot of hot air on this thread...must be coming off all the shit being slung around here


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

No doubt Bigfoot is in a class of his own he is more like The Untouchables


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow i cant wait for this to play out o the drama is killing me ,drop the bombs already!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jam said:


> No doubt Bigfoot is in a class of his own he is more like The Untouchables


no question about Brian.

happy1 Damn alot of hot air on this thread...must be coming off all the shit being slung around here

I gave Daune respect for those boxes, but he just continues to talk smack. just having a little fun


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> no question about Brian.
> 
> happy1 Damn alot of hot air on this thread...must be coming off all the shit being slung around here
> 
> I gave Daune respect for those boxes, but he just continues to talk smack. just having a little fun


We'll see who is talking after tomorrow Doogie Howser. :lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

forgop said:


> We'll see who is talking after tomorrow Doogie Howser. :lol:


Looks like you are gonna need that cooler after all....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Looks like you are gonna need that cooler after all....
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Oh he fought for so long and it was very hard fought fight but it was time jim it was time:roflmao:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Looks like you are gonna need that cooler after all....
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


If you're smart, you'll start using that dozer PDQ to make your bunker. :lol:


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

holy sh*t!!!!!! those are some pretty big arse boxes there! serious bombing for sure!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Looks like you are gonna need that cooler after all....
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


I would hide my addy but, you would just give it away. if the humi overflows look out members without awards:whoohoo:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Uh oh -
Just got home to total destruction

I'll post the details after the fire trucks leave--But this has Duanes name all over it


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Duane can i hit someone in NY now:brick:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I have my boots on because there is alot of stuff piling up in here you mess with 1 NYer you get the whole family


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

jam said:


> I have my boots on because there is alot of stuff piling up in here you mess with 1 NYer you get the whole family


First off, who does this guy think he is? Taking down New York? DDInc. already did that. This is old news.Turn the page poser.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I sent out my first little bomb. I've been doing mini bombs on my passes. Don't worry, I'm working my way up there.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Da Family, please wanna be's :brick:


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Da Family, please wanna be's :brick:


:roflmao:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

now now now, in my mind NY was pretty much the head/leader/best looking state durring what some southerner might call "The War of Northern Aggression" (webby haha)......AND I THINK WE ALL know how that ended....... :leph:


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> now now now, in my mind NY was pretty much the head/leader/best looking state durring what some southerner might call "The War of Northern Aggression" (webby haha)......AND I THINK WE ALL know how that ended....... :leph:


*Are you Kidding me Lucky? The SOUTH will RISE AGAIN!!:whoohoo:*


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahahahaha but the north will always be on top, physically


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> hahahahaha but the north will always be on top, physically


*Bro, you Must be smoking something other than cigars:lol:*


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Devil Dog Inc. said:


> *Bro, you Must be smoking something other than cigars:lol:*


hey man, unless you put something in those fine stogies you blew my hand off with, the all i have been smoking is cigars and crack


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> hey man, unless you put something in those fine stogies you blew my hand off with, the all i have been smoking is cigars and crack


:roflmao:Crack


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

A quote from dozer: Thats why they call NY the Empire State we cant be Messed with


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

thats right, and currently working on the sexiest state


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Not with this picture fer an avitar...http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/member.php?u=2262 :roflmao:

Still all quite on the eastern front.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

smokem said:


> Not with this picture fer an avitar...http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/member.php?u=2262 :roflmao:
> 
> Still all quite on the eastern front.


HAHAHAHHAHAHA! That was good...


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahahaha ok ok i see how it is, just going to throw your northern brotha to the dogs huh.......


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

LOL....brother man....when you start talking about making NY sexy and your sitting there with a wifebeater....that is just good comedy. At least throw on a nice button down and throw on the gold chain...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LOL....brother man....when you start talking about making NY sexy and your sitting there with a wifebeater....that is just good comedy. At least throw on a nice button down and throw on the gold chain...


:roflmao:Now that's funny!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol but im not from long island, nor am i Italian....psh gold chain haha


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL WOW, thats all I have to say....WOW


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

This thread is getting interesting!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> lol but im not from long island, nor am i Italian....psh gold chain haha


LOL..ok skip the gold chain...but by your pic...between the wifebeater and the spiked hair, you can easily pass for any dude down in the Long Island clubs.....LOL


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have capezio shoes with the see thru heel and cavriche pants and a pinky ring then you are a real NYer


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> lol but im not from long island, nor am i Italian....psh gold chain haha


Hey :wazzapp:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahah well i cant say much for the spiked hair, except tats what it looks like even if i dont do anything to is, and the beater....well its nice a breezy, so when the bombs start flying into NY looks who will be nice and well ventilated haha


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Let the games begin I wanna see some action and enough talking.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jam said:


> If you have capezio shoes with the see thru heel and cavriche pants and a pinky ring then you are a real NYer


^^^^:lol::lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

We Southerners just need to sit back and the BoyZ's from NY will take themselves out without any of our local Southern Boy's getting involved--LOL

keep it up yo!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LOL....brother man....when you start talking about making NY sexy and your sitting there with a wifebeater....that is just good comedy. At least throw on a nice button down and throw on the gold chain...


You see -- MY POINT EXACTLY---ut oh ?:redface:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

maybe thats just what we want you to think......catch you off guard.....and then BOOM (start writing with your toes)


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

This really is some thread!!! Maybe a "Dr. Strangelove" ending????


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Target acquired - launch code

#03071790000022644735

Smile Goumba you have been whacked.:wazzapp:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Can't mess with NY.man. :frown:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

I got a pinky ring for a souvenir - Maybe even a 55 gallon drum of polo or Drakar Noir - stinks just the same. LMAO:eeek:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

FORGOP - for you my friend,

I can hear what you're thinking,
All your doubts and fears,
And if you look in my eyes, in time you'll find,
The reason I'm here.

And in time all things shall pass away,
In time, you may come back someday.
To live once more, or die once more,
But in time, your time will be no more.

You know your days are numbered,
Count them one by one,
Like notches in the handle of an outlaw's gun.
You can outrun the devil, if you try,
But you'll never outrun the hands of time.

In time there surely, come a day
In time all things shall pass away,
In time you may come back some say.
To live once more, or die once more,
But in time, your time will be no more.​
Corny I know but had to get away from you know the fantasy life of WWE.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> I got a pinky ring for a souvenir - Maybe even a 55 gallon drum of polo or Drakar Noir - stinks just the same. LMAO:eeek:


do u have a Z28 or a camero also


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man... a lot of idle threats it seems. And of course the NY'ers are talking the most (seems to fit the stereotype). 

As for Duane's next targets, hmmm... I don't think you want us Floridians sending bombs with lovebugs in them... so you might want to think twice about picking on Florida.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

jam said:


> do u have a Z28 or a camero also


To my recolection they are one in the same, or do you wanna go with an Iroc, Ill stick to my 300M and my Charger can't go wrong with mopar - dang I sounded like a ******* jus then didnt I. Anyway - NY and the south get incoming so I ll sit back and enjoy the BOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LOL..ok skip the gold chain...but by your pic...between the wifebeater and the spiked hair, you can easily pass for any dude down in the Long Island clubs.....LOL


Was thinking more of the village:errrr:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

g8trbone said:


> Man... a lot of idle threats it seems. And of course the NY'ers are talking the most (seems to fit the stereotype).
> 
> As for Duane's next targets, hmmm... I don't think you want us Floridians sending bombs with lovebugs in them... so you might want to think twice about picking on Florida.


woah woah woah, i love NY but there is a dinstinct differenace from Buffalo and NYC and LI haha plus i have a nice irish bomb in the works, college life iznt cheap so once i have amassed what i believe to be a bomb capable of lifhting up the sky....it will be dropped and god help who is under it haha :leph:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You cant Mess with the Big Apple except it we are the dominate state


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, plain and Simple - I picked a big boy to slap, a NY Big Boy - and also a few southerners - So like the many times Red Sox doped slapped the Yankees - I have done slapped up a NY'r. 

And yes a big difference from one end of the state to the other - Montauk is always a nice place to visit.:wazzapp::brick::huh_oh:


----------

